# 1967 Schwinn Twinn Tandem Radiant Coppertone 2 seater Bicycle Built for two 1 owner



## stingrayjoe (Mar 20, 2020)

This came from the original owner. Serial # KC.......she had the rear heavy duty S-7 rim hoop replaced with a modern upgrade and newer tires added. The yellow band Bendix two speed rear is still on the bike.
*It will be for sale locally here in NJ. PM direct for details.*


----------



## Tim s (Mar 20, 2020)

Cool bike Joe in a great color. Tim


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 21, 2020)

Cleaned up a bit


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 23, 2020)

$350. includes chrome bell for handlebars, generator light set that works.

Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 23, 2020)

Nice one,I had a '67 coppertone coaster and still have a red '78 5 speed.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Apr 23, 2020)

BTT


----------

